# Revised "Adult Jogger Slipper" or Adult Sneaker Slippers



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is a typewritten copy which was done by a member on here, I won't mention her name because I haven't asked permission to. This is a wonderfully done pattern! Any questions please ask. Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Larry!!!!!! (and fellow KP member)


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Busy girl said:


> Thanks Larry!!!!!! (and fellow KP member)


You are very welcome.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not able to open either one of the downloads but would like the revised patterns. How do I go about getting it Larry?

Thanks Buttons


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

buttons said:


> I'm not able to open either one of the downloads but would like the revised patterns. How do I go about getting it Larry?


It's a Word doc . . . here, I'll put it into a pdf and then you should be able to d/l it.

Thanks so much for the typed copy!


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank=you Larry. For some reason It just wants me to save and i'm not that good with computers.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, thank you for the Adult Sneaker pattern in .pdf. It's much easier to read.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

What about the other pattern? Was that one ok?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

denvervet said:


> Here is a typewritten copy which was done by a member on here, I won't mention her name because I haven't asked permission to. This is a wonderfully done pattern! Any questions please ask. Thanks, Larry.


You guys are the best .THANKS


----------



## neednap (Aug 24, 2012)

I love those slippers! I'm already planning what colors to use for multiple pairs...whee!


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

buttons said:


> What about the other pattern? Was that one ok?


I am not sure which "other pattern" you mean. Let me know. She only re-typed 2 of them. The other two patterns will not be re-typed.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm Sorry it was a two pages on the slippers. I thought it was two different patterns.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

buttons said:


> I'm Sorry it was a two pages on the slippers. I thought it was two different patterns.


Ok, you must be having a day like I had yesterday..........today is much better so far, yesterday I K2 riped out 6 all day!


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

buttons said:


> I'm Sorry it was a two pages on the slippers. I thought it was two different patterns.


Ok, you must be having a day like I had yesterday..........today is much better so far, yesterday I K2 riped out 6 all day!


----------



## flower lady (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the pattern Thank you so much
Betty


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern! They are wonderful slippers--possible candidates to send to the troops! Gotta get my needles busy.  :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much. I'm delighted with this pattern and I'm sure many will come off my needles for next year. Had no trouble getting in Open Office writer. Printed nicely, with picture. Thanks again,
Peg


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm hoping to knit sneaker slippers for our 2013 Christmas and wonder if there's a child-size pattern for them. I have the adult-size pattern and made my first pair, but would like to make them for the grandchildren, as well.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi I have been looking for this pattern but am unable to download it. It says there is something wrong. I was wondering if you can send me the link again to see if I can get it to download PDF is what I use. Thanking you in advance. Marie [email protected]


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Your file is damaged for this pattern ! I was wondering if you could be so kind to send this to me. [email protected] Thanks so much. Marie


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

marieannetowells said:


> Your file is damaged for this pattern ! I was wondering if you could be so kind to send this to me. [email protected] Thanks so much. Marie


Hope this works for you. Its in microsoft word doc. it takes a few seconds to load.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

It says the file is no good. I need pdf if you can convert it. I have no idea when I tried before it did the same thing that is why I wondered if you minded sending it to me. THanks Marie [email protected]


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that I don't know how to convert it to a PDF file. Hopefully someone will be able to for you. I ried to download a program and couldn't figure it out. Sorry that I couldn't help you.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks it will not come however you have it anyway it says it is no good Thanks


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

marieannetowells said:


> thanks it will not come however you have it anyway it says it is no good Thanks


The file downloaded fine for me but I'm not where I can convert it to pdf. If you can wait for two days, I can convert it to pdf and post it here.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

That would be great thanks!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

marieannetowells said:


> That would be great thanks!


Here it is; hope it works for you.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern it finally worked! Hugs Marie


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern it finally downloaded for me. Hugs Marie


----------

